# Quelle Apple TV prendre? + divers questions



## jeserlecter (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai lu bon nombre de topic concernant l'Apple TV 1, 2 et 3, je vais franchir le 

J'aimerais avoir quelques complément d'infos

Ma problematique/recherche

principalement c'est l'option musique qui m'interesse, qu'on soit sur nos iphone (deezer, ipod) sur le MBP pro ou  le MB, c'est pouvoir balancer la musique de n'importe quel appareil, en mode remote ou pas
mais aussi quand meme un peu les films et series (qui elles sont telechargées via le net) sinon sans la video, j'aurais pris un airport express!

La 1, est fourni avec un disque dur et equipée de sorties RCA, ce qui peut eviter d'avoir à acheter un DAC, deux avantages voir 3 avec le prix, on peut on trouver des pas trop cheres je crois, mais il me semble que le mode Airplay n'est pas compatible, et j'ai peur que le 720 ne le soit pas non plus

Ca me bloque

La 2 et 3, compatible Airplay, mais plus de RCA, donc DAC obligatoire (ca rajoute des frais)

mis a part le 1080, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ai de differences, le recopy n'est apparement pas dispo avec l'iphone 4 tout simple ni sur l'une, ni sur l'autre 
maintenant je ne sais pa si pour moi c'est reelement utile le 1080, ma femme dl pas mal de serie americaine avec ou sans sous titres, et pas sur qu'elles soientt en HD, le cas echeant, est ce que l'apple TV2 est capable de lire une 1080 quand meme, et la sortir en 720?

La 2 est jailbreakable et pas la 3 (ce n'est qu'une question de temps)

Je suis deja equipé de vlc streamer, un jailbreak est il reelement utile pour les formats videos non lu par itunes?
Vlc depuis les MB est il compatible Airplay?

Existe il un moyen via le jailbreak de mater les matches de foot par exemple? un truc de meilleur qualité que le streaming

J'elimine la 1 si airplay ne fonctionne pas, ca perd de son interet

La 2 et la 3 sont donc je pense plus appropriées, une en occase, l'autre en neuve, y'a une quarantaine d' de difference, mais qui pourront se "deduire" du DAC

laquelle prendre? economiser 30-40 et prendre une 2? 


Merci, de vos avis, complement d'info...


----------



## ktophe (4 Mai 2012)

Salut

Prends une 3. C'est quand même très agréable de louer des films en HD 1080p. La difference est visible par rapport au 720p. Et pour le peu de difference de prix ça ne vaut pas le coup de se brider.


----------

